# I do apologize



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, this is extremely embarrassing, but I do apologize, referring to my unfortunate Crack for Anyrail 4 post. I honestly thought there was nothing wrong to ask train fellows for it, as there's been many many years anyone can get virtually anything for free legally on the internet, I mean video, audio, E book, software, etc. for private use only. Personally I'm neither for nor against piracy. And I don't think I'm such a mean guy as some suggest when I sometimes give away my own 36 E books, sometimes literally written in blood, and not because of the seemingly far-fetched Slaughter Catalogue 1993-2011, the printed versions obviously incurred some cost, when I used to sell the whole collection for $ 200 or 180 Euros, now it's only 40 bucks or Euros. Right now the Sixth Gospel is my only income, my pension plan, and I have to buy the HO stuff from scratch. So I just thought you might help me out without spending anything particularly on me. I do apologize. However, someone clearly disturbed mentioned criminal activity, and that I supposedly revealed my true colors, etc. ? I beg your pardon !? I'm a law-abiding citizen, believe it or not, and this is not Ripley's, right ? Come on, folks, you don't have to be so mean to me, what have I done to you !?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

While I did not comment on that other thread it is illegal at least in North America to take programs like Anyrail or computer games off the internet for free. There is u-torrent and others which is greatly under debate becaues what you download from the site then uses your computer to offer it up to anyone else who wants it which is why it is said to be legal but still under massive debate. Just outright takeing it from a site like u-torrent and then not letting your computer then let others use it is completely illegal in at least North America. It may be different for you but a lot of us are from North America and I think even Europe has these same laws so we can't help you as we are commiting a felony by doing so. I have learned more and more as i get more involved with designing games and 3d objects that it does take a massive amount of work and that most of the time the creators don't get payed a lot and it's the massive company's that do so if everyone got it for free those creators would get nothing and I garantee that is a horrible feeling getting nothing for all that hard work. Now there has indeed been one or two instances where I got a program for free but that was absolutely because there was no where to buy it on the internet or in real life which I would have been more than happy to pay for. Then there is freeware. you download the program and the people who made it available rely on donations which makes it legal to do. So there are many views on it and at least in North America it is a felony and greatly frowned upon but that doesn't mean poeple don't do it anyways just like anything that is against the law someone will break it. I personally frown upon it but will not judge you on your statement personally.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you, that's reasonable. And it's because I'm Czech in a sub-developed country under very harsh conditions I can't even imagine paying for movies, music, pc games, etc. Lucky professionals make about $ 200 a month, as there's like a 70 % unemployment rate, obviously no unemployment benefits. Most Nicaraguans don't even know what a train is, some don't have power or a TV. Though I know some rich local people nobody does trains, I will be a pioneer here, soon, now that I'm doing all track and layout calculations. I know the US, I studied at Goshen College, Indiana, but for over a decade I've been living in a completely different world. I just didn't like how some train members treated me, it made me feel like it were not a model train forum, so aggressive, so mean. I appreciate your reaction, true train fella.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Thank you, that's reasonable. And it's because I'm Czech in a sub-developed country under very harsh conditions I can't even imagine paying for movies, music, pc games, etc. Lucky professionals make about $ 200 a month, as there's like a 70 % unemployment rate, obviously no unemployment benefits. Most Nicaraguans don't even know what a train is, some don't have power or a TV. Though I know some rich local people nobody does trains, I will be a pioneer here, soon, now that I'm doing all track and layout calculations. I know the US, I studied at Goshen College, Indiana, but for over a decade I've been living in a completely different world. I just didn't like how some train members treated me, it made me feel like it were not a model train forum, so aggressive, so mean. I appreciate your reaction, true train fella.














Please forgive them.
Will you find it in your heart?
I am begging you for their forgiveness.
For those you forgive, you may be forgiven too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright then, but just because you're train maniacs. You can talk to me again, having wiping the slate clean.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Alright then, but just because you're train maniacs. You can talk to me again, having wiping the slate clean.



:worshippy::worshippy: Thank you. :worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it's because it's Easter you're suddenly so nice. Well, it makes perfect sense, first you crucify and then you worship forever. Hell yeah, I love this. You're absolutely welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> I think it's because it's Easter you're suddenly so nice. Well, it makes perfect sense, first you crucify and then you worship forever. Hell yeah, I love this. You're absolutely welcome.



I made no comment on the other post.
So I did not "crucify" anyone.

And Bud......your the last one I would worship.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

big ed said:


> I made no comment on the other post.
> So I did not "crucify" anyone.
> 
> And Bud......your the last one I would worship.


I figured, but I was just talking to the now silent mean, thinking loud figuratively only. Yes, better leave all the worshipping on the Sixth Gospel followers and diggers. Nothing personal, Beev. Cool, ain't we ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

holava said:


> I'm a law-abiding citizen, believe it or not, and this is not Ripley's, right ? Come on, folks, you don't have to be so mean to me, what have I done to you !?


Well, since you specifically mentioned the folks that responded to the thread, that would be me at the top of the list, right?



> there's been many many years anyone can get virtually anything for free legally on the internet


In any country, it's illegal to steal, or at least I don't know of a place that it's not. The fact that you can get it for free on the anonymous and faceless Internet doesn't make it legal. Taking someone's intellectual property without paying is no different than going into your neighbor's house and helping your self to whatever you like. Just because software piracy is practiced widely on the Internet, that does not change the fact that it's stealing. You cite the fact that you make very little money, and that's a shame. However, stealing is still stealing, anyway you slice it.

I'm not sure what kind of response you expected, but as a person that's spent a large part of his life developing software, it chaps my butt when I see queries like "how can I crack this software". If pointing that out in plain language is mean, so be it. I'm frankly astonished when someone that is seemingly as intelligent as you can actually say they believe that all the stuff that is available for "free" on the Internet is legal. Please tell me you didn't actually believe that.


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

Not only did you attempt to steal, you then offered an apology that was not an apology, you attempted to rationalize your efforts, and finally, you didn't learn anything from the thread being locked. Don't ever get behind me. For you, it's not safe.

Vanish, thief.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jammer Six said:


> Not only did you attempt to steal, you then offered an apology that was not an apology, you attempted to rationalize your efforts, and finally, you didn't learn anything from the thread being locked.
> 
> Vanish, thief.



AAAAAAAAAAMen!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

As a matter of fact I know that, it must be legal, it just is, otherwise the superpowers like the US, Germany, etc. would use out-of-this-world resources to enforce the law and prosecute all the dumb of us across the world to establish social justice once and for all. I don't want all the stuff the internet offers you for money, or throws at you screaming buy or die, I'm very picky, like a humble scavenger, getting only the best of the junk that's there. Debating Utorrent's alleged piracy and allowing it to run at the same time is insane and fortunately happening. I've got all the free stuff from the US sites, all the PC games, programs, blue ray movies, cds cost thousands of dollars, here probably lives, and why shouldn't poor people also have some contagious US fun ? The internet has one slapping with the US stuff no matter you want it, like it or not. You just decide if you download it or not, it's not stealing. It's actually pleasing the poster/seeder for free, it's pure communism, socialism. And one's work is to save it onto your smuggled dirty cheap dvd and enjoy it, and that's it. What Assange has revealed to the whole world is common sense even to a toddler, you don't have to have a college degree to know, imagine, or guess what's going on in the society, both legal and illegal. Much less when you're a writer and playwright, not always making things up, tell me about it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

holava said:


> As a matter of fact I know that, it must be legal, it just is, otherwise the superpowers like the US, Germany, etc. would use out-of-this-world resources to enforce the law and prosecute all the dumb of us across the world to establish social justice once and for all.


I can ASSURE you it's not legal, I'm stunned that you "know" that it's legal. I thought there was hope, but now it seems clear that you're simply an unrepentant thief! This is my last post on this topic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holava,

I am deploring you and your "the world owes me" / socialistic attitude more and more. My patience with you is dwindling ... fast.

Clean up your act, or move on.

TJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

So now that I'm a convict of a crime that I haven't committed, all I need is Godspeed on the Devil's thunder, so much for Anyrail 4 without a crack. I wanted that as an advance to calculate exactly what and how much track I needed to purchase. I have to keep using my paper track so far. And look how many more diehard f(r)iends I've got for free. Imagine if I paid for it. Man, this is an obnoxious joke. Yeah, all I asked for was my hangman when initiating in such an expensive hobby. Gotta do it the hard way. Oh, and thanks for the invaluable feedback. Let's switch to the trains again.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

You have stated that you plan on buying thousands of daollars of track, turnouts, locomotives and rolling stock. You have also stated that the software has been very helpful, but you need one of the features that you have to pay for. Well, pay for it. It will cost you a fraction of what you are paying for the hardware.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in the computer security field, I work in a government office with one of the worlds largest personnel databases around. I had to study many aspects of the computer industry to get where I am at right now. And I can tell you that no matter how much money Germany, England, Japan and the US pour into stopping computer software piracy, it will never be enough. It is a flaw in the system that is too large to change or shut down. A person with the right tools (which are actually free under the GNU) can make it look like some one's computer in suburban US is hosting the latest Windows OS for free to download but the actual server holding the files is in some basement thousands of miles away. By the time the true IP is tracked down if it even can be tracked the files have been moved to another location and there is no evidence to charge any one with anything. But if you are caught be prepaired for some steep fines and or jail time. There is a woman here that is just a hair above the poverty level who shared 12 or 13 songs on her computer, she did not profit from sharing these songs but she did not pay for them either. She got caught and sued and she lost. She now owes millions to the record label... Yes I said millions from some one who barely brings in 15K a year. She has appealed 3x and lost all 3. So if it is legal why did she get sued and lost? There is a thing as fair use, that includes things like allowing you to use the names of the products you are showing off in your posts. Taking pictures of your item and posting it online. If those laws were not allowed then we could not take a picure of, say a tricked out car (your make of choice) including the name and corporate logos that are attached to the car and post them online. The logo on the top of this forum would not be allowed to show the CP rail engine, Gunrunnerjohn would not be allowed to use the Amtrack logo for his avatar. That is the fair use laws, that is the basics of how it works but it does not cover the products the company makes for it's profit, nor does it allow you to profit from it's intelectual property. You buy a copy of software X, then you can sell your copy of software X for a profit or not. But you CANNOT buy a copy and make a copy and sell the copies you made for profit or not unless you have a license to do so. Read an EULA some time, most of us just scroll to the bottom and click OK, read it you may learn something. Also you may be in violation of laws in your country or this one just by using software that is not licensed for sale or use in the country you reside in. Will you get in trouble... prolly not due to the money reasons above but can you get in trouble... Yes you can. So if you think that the internet is there for you to get what you want for free, by all means keep going, but dont cry to any one here when you finally get caught. and if all you need is some calculations on how much track you need with the track plan you have why not try a FREE railroad planning software like XtrkCAD. I used it, it is simple to learn, FREE, Ment to be free, there is a Yahoo community that supports the development, and did I mention that it is actually a free program? I doubt any one here will crucify you for asking about that program. You will more than likely get help you want and need.

Your appology was shallow but you did make an attempt. You have not tread on me so I will still assist you as I can. Others here may or may not help you as they see fit. Use your favorite search engine to find Free software like XtrkCAD, some are free demos, some are totally free, some are free but have limited use, either way dont ask for crack... crack kills

Massey


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Massey, oh my God, I'm really impressed, you're the insider here, thank you, I never claimed I was. I heard that the trial Anyrail 4 didn't let you save more complex layouts so that's why I didn't even bother and stuck with my handmade paper track. Aha, and nobody, but you, could mention this totally free XtrkCAD to save me some major trouble and embarrassment, they prefered to torture me like a semi-slaughtered pig, or mock me, until the moderator kicked me out, pretty close, he said. Perhaps they want to kill me with my own thing, the Sixth Gospel, what irony, such a farce, have you seen or got inspired by my Slaughter Catalogue 1993-2011 on my blog, before I even get into the trains. Damn. I haven't trodden over anybody, it's just not my style to do evil as it might seem at first sight. I'm running to the free program. Massey, you're the train man !


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry I could not assist you sooner with the XtrkCAD your other thread was locked by the time I found it. There is a little tutorial video that comes with the software and it is really helpful on how to get the basics of the program down.

My only gripe with it is that you have to click what command you want to do after every move. Click the straight track icon...Draw a straight track here... then click the straight track icon again to draw another straight track. It is a pain at times, if you miss click something you need to go back and click the icon again. Aside from that the program is great. There is layers that you can use to seporate different elements of your layout as well. Give it a good look-see.

Massey

P.S. sorry I have not read anything from your blog, I am not into that kinda thing, I do forums on subjects I love such as Trains and Camaros.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Man, I love third generation Camaro Z28, I had a black one when I studied in Indiana back in 1994-95 when I went to Hollywood as a controversial screenwriter loaded with blockbusters, "with a style", lol. I'm still crazy though. When I joined this forum I stated here I had a pretty good HO scale layout as a teenager in the late 80's with Eastern Germany made trains, a good loco cost 10-20 dollars each back then, now I will buy the same locos with DCC for $ 200 each, I can't believe it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey........I have never used any track planning program, I am going to check that out.
I don't know much about them.
Thanks for the info.......... XtrkCAD.


Did you say it was for free?:laugh:
That is better then "crack" I guess.

I don't know much about anyrail 4 program either.
I wonder how much it would have cost hosahala to buy the rest of what ever he needed.

Free hosahala! 

And no shipping charge, no western union and no charge card involved, no telephone, you can't beat that no nothing just load it up.

That is if you can load it before your daily power outage down there.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Obviously you have a computer and are smart enough to be able to pirate movies, software and such. Ever think of searching the internet for model train layout software ? No, I didn't think so. 

If you feel that you are being trod on here, there are other model train forums which you my wish to peruse and contribute to.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Why oh Why won't he just go AWAY!!!*

Hey TJ.......I still say its cuz the Czech Republic lost to Spain 2-1 in European championship qualifier that holava keeps pestering this Forum. David Villa can't be denied!!:laugh:


----------



## silvermansteve (May 4, 2011)

holova banned? i am new here and insignificant, but with all hummility, mods, i found this guy to be good for a laugh. no? i don't mean the piracy part, but the fact that he is an unrepentent thief looking for sympathy. just struck me as comical. is irony the right word?

oh well, i guess you were not similarly entertained....

steven
weston, florida


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Steve... yes, he was uninvited to the party, so to speak.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
Great move! It was amusing at first, but got totally out of hand IMHO.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some of the ramblings left me scratching my head, I don't know what planet he was coming from!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

On another forum we referred to it as being "Gumped". 
Paraphrasing Forrest Gump "he was there, then he was gone.."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> On another forum we referred to it as being "Gumped".
> Paraphrasing Forrest Gump "he was there, then he was gone.."




Yes but will he transform and come back?


Well now he will have time to work on the 7th gospel.:laugh:

.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked on his profile, he has a link to some wacky blog website, probably spouts the same drivel he was dropping here.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey TJ.......I still say its cuz the Czech Republic lost to Spain 2-1 in European championship qualifier that holava keeps pestering this Forum. David Villa can't be denied!!:laugh:


Thanks TJ for pulling the plug....this guy just wanted to stir the pot and sounded like some sociopath with his crazy agenda...too weird..but he is gone so there is peace in the Kingdom again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

he seemed like someone with good intentions in some of his very first posts then we when to someone wanting to have others buy stuff for him and him send them the money. then to outright begging for stuff and then to lying and profanity. He's a nut if I ever didn't see one. I really never got how he would wire someone the money for all the ez-track he wanted and then not actually have money for trains. If his so called E-books were doing so well why would he have lowered the price from 200 dollars down to 40 dollars? and still he sounds like someone who should be rich out the wazoo unless he has horrible money managment skills which seems to be the only logical cause. Now that i think of it why on earth would someone bring electric trains to a third world country? I mean yes it would be a nice thing to do but there are millions of better ways to spend your money on to help a third world country so I am assuming thanks to his communist ideas and he is just lazy and a freeloader. He did say he had communist ideas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the first post I noticed he wanted a crack for AnyRail, that left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

his very first posts where about Bachmann ez-track and then something about a helix.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, but it went down hill quickly.


----------



## silvermansteve (May 4, 2011)

well, no one can say he didn't hold our attention.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

granted I just checked the other thread and didn't really see anything that bad posted, I do have to say this post was pretty much spot on
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=71104&postcount=5

Just wanted to say thanks for the way ya handled that tankist! 

Anyone who thinks someone is breaking the law/rules should really pm a moderator rather than taking it upon themselves to bash/critisize someone imo. that's what they are here for!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I hope I didn't come across that way. I tried to help him as much I could and even when he was in his final minutes still tried to help but he insisted. Anyway all is done and that's that. he hasn't made a new account yet so I would say it's over with and that it is time to move on to better things LIKE TRAINS


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont have a problem sending help to a legit organization, one that has to be held accountable for the money and donations it recieves. But to just send money, beer and trains to some one in a backwater third world country... Yea right! I tried to offer advise on how to start his trains campaign but as we all know that fell on deaf ears. Oh well there too. 

I have a problem paying for software as well. I still buy what I need when I cant find it in the open source community. I use Linux on 4 of my 6 computers. I have about 15 legit copies of various Windows OS's from XP to Server 2008 that I didnt pay for and yet I recieved them through legitimate sources and even downloaded them right off the Microsoft servers. Were they totally free? Nope I had to attend school to have access to some of the stuff, I had to test the software and give inputs and reports on how it worked, how it could be better, and what I was doing when it crashed. I imagine that holava could have found what he wanted if he truely just looked. XtrkCAD has been around a while, and while it is not the 3D modeling that Anyrail is, it will still develop a track plan and give you figures on what track you are going to need. Oh yea I forgot to mention, it is free!

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> granted I just checked the other thread and didn't really see anything that bad posted, I do have to say this post was pretty much spot on
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=71104&postcount=5
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the way ya handled that tankist!
> ...


Go back and read ALL his comments.
I tried at first to help the guy on the first post he posted and all he did was come back and bash everything and everyone, including USA!

Screw him and his attitude.:thumbsdown:

Yes right buy him stuff with your credit card, but his address....right!

You could have helped him with your credit card?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Points made and taken.

Let's move on, back to trains, guys ... OK?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Points made and taken.
> 
> Let's move on, back to trains, guys ... OK?
> 
> TJ






LOCK THIS THEN....please..


Bury him.


----------

